# Hercules Linton, designer of Cutty Sark



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

I am researching the boatyard of James Mowatt, Gourdon, and he built 2 steam fishing boats, one for the firth of Tay and one that was later used as a launch on loch Lomond. These boats were designed by Hercules Linton. I wonder if anyone has any info, with the designer being so famous?


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Hercules Linton (1 January 1836 - 15 May 1900) was a Scottish surveyor, designer, shipbuilder, antiquarian and local councillor, best known as the designer of the Cutty Sark and partner in the yard of Scott and Linton which built her.

He was born in Inverbervie, Aberdeenshire, Scotland. On his nineteenth birthday in 1855 Hercules Linton was apprenticed to Alexander Hall and Sons who at the time, were the leading shipbuilders in Aberdeen and whose schooner Scottish Maid (1839) with its sharp bow and entry helped coin the term Aberdeen Bow. Linton progressed through his apprenticeship and eventually rose to a senior position at Alexander Hall and Sons.

Eventually he left Alexander Hall and Sons to become a Lloyd's Register Surveyor based at the Lloyds offices in Liverpool and subsequently moved to the Liverpool Underwriters Registry where from early in 1862 he was assisting John Jordan who was the Chief Surveyor. It is thought that he left the Liverpool Underwriters Association in May 1864 but still associated on a free-lance basis.


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Sorry, I probably didn't word my question well. It is info on the two steam fishing boats that I am looking for, not info on Linton. cheers, tho, Graham


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Just another thought...I have a photo of a half model of these boats. Will put it in the Fishing Vessels gallery to see if that helps.


----------



## Chris Field (Apr 3, 2005)

*cutty sark*

While I was a cadet on HMS Worcester in 1950-52 (for the unknowing, being trained for going to sea as a deck-apprentice) I once had to row a LLoyds inspector across to the Cutty Sark, which was moored nearby, off Greenhithe, Kent.
As well as doing all the usual inspection duties he showed me a few interesting details- the one that has stuck in my mind was his thrusting his knife into the hull-timbers to show me how to check their state- only to have the blade snap off at the hilt, much to his amazement... Long Live Cutty!


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

List of Loch Lomond Steamers at
http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/tramways/LochLomond.htm

I have an interest in the Cutty Sark and Scottish Maid.
Particularly because of Captain JL Vivian Millett.

What dates do you think are relevant to the steam vessels
you are researching? Do you have any idea of Port Registration
for the Firth of Tay vessel?


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Hi, have got some more info yesterday.The Loch Lomond one was never a fishing vessel. It was built 1897 for Robt. Ferguson of Loch Lomond, and was named Stag. It was a 48ft pleasure craft, and left the builders yard by rail to be fitted with boiler and engine at Loch Lomond.
This, therefore casts doubt on whether the firth of Tay boat was a fishing boat. Maybe it was also a pleasure craft...
My original info, such as it was, was from the builder's(James Mowatt) obituary in 1920.Looks like it wasn't 100% accurate. Any more info on either vessel will be really appreciated. Many thanks. See also builders half-model in fishing vessels gallery.


----------

